

Ask HN: Is it worth training team-member driven by money? - techtrainer


======
kls
I believe that it is, so long as you can compete on that driver. It should not
be held against someone that they work for money, after all it is the foremost
reason most people work. As long as they have passion the underlining
motivator of that passion is for the most part irrelevant, unless you cannot
provide that motivator.

------
techtrainer
Thank you for the feedback.

------
bdfh42
as it says on Reddit - there does not seem to be anything here.

